# What was the last Manga that you finished/completed?



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 1, 2009)

*What was the last manga series you finished/completed?*

The objective of this thread is fairly simple. List the most recent _Manga_ series you've completed, rate it either 1-5 and or 1-10, and compose a brief review (_optional_). You may include more than one series in your post if you have recently completed multiple series that you wish to elaborate upon. I'll leave the post composition and specifics entirely at the authors discretion.

This thread is not only limited to _Manga_. You may also discuss Novels which include _Visual Novels_ as well as _Light Novels_. Along with those choices you may elaborate upon _One Shots_, _Doujins_, _Manwha_, _Manhua_, and _OELs_. As too not get confused be sure to specify what media genre the series you've completed is utilizing. Those who are familiar with the _"What was the last anime that you finished/completed?"_ thread found here. Will obviously know how to make use of this thread.

_And with that being said begin!_


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2009)

*Because Goodbyes Are Coming Soon* by the author of Planetes and Vinland Saga.

A historical one shot telling about the last days of Okita Soji, a captain of the Shinsengumi, who´s one of the best swordsman in japan and while he´s manages to fight his way and kill everyone he fougth with, he sees no meaning in the fighting itself. 

A sad story with emphasis on internal conflict rather than external conflict. I definitely recommended it.


----------



## TadloS (Sep 1, 2009)

TadloS said:


> Ok.... I've read it today 32 chapters just to see how it will end and frankly to say.... ending was pathetic. Though, I don't actually care, since I didn't liked Haruna in first place( the same goes to Lala). I always was rooting for Yui(though, I knew that won't happen but still) Anyway, Overall I enjoyed To Love Ru as whole series. Gorgeous girls design with new ecchi level made for me enjoyable manga. *8/10*



Copy + paste =


----------



## Tifa (Sep 1, 2009)

Death Note 9/10 I love this one! So does many others. I don't really read much manga...


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 1, 2009)

*Zero no Soukoushi (1 volume/3 Chapters)*: 5.5/10

Generally speaking, this was an average shoujo with mystery elements. That is to say, there was very little in the way of tension-building but hefty doses of melodrama regardless of that fact. The artwork had some decent moments, but, overall, figures and faces seemed poorly proportioned; this did not appear to be because of the style of the work but due to lack of skill. And, the storyline lacked a decent structure, which made the ending feel pretty anticlimactic and somewhat mangled the individual storylines. 

That being said, it wasn't necessarily a bad manga; it was just very average with very little sticking out that might make it worth reading. The idea was kind of okay, and the scenarios weren't bad. But, the one quality which pushed it just over the top of my Bell curve is the way that fragrances were dealt with. I always enjoy it when series focus on hobbies, professions or vocations and actually provide the reader with useful information regarding said pursuit. So, I appreciated the effort that the mangaka made to that end.

*Himegime no Tsukuriukata (2 Volumes/7 Chapters)*: 2/10

Terribly written, melodramatic shoujo wish fulfillment. Pretty much every scenario was a cliched shoujo conflict. No one ever truly changed in any way that couldn't have been predicted from reading the summary of the manga. Basically, this was the sort of series which typifies all of the bad stereotypes which are leveled on the genre. 

However, decent artwork with clean lines and pleasant designs. The design of one of the characters was actually my entire reason for checking out the title. Not to say that it was visually noteworthy, but it's the one quality to the series which wasn't wholly unfortunate.


----------



## Aburamushi (Sep 1, 2009)

I just finished _Suzumiya Haruhi no Douyou_, the 5th light novel of Haruhi.

Me after reading it:  10/10



Manga only, I finished Shin Angyo Onshi a month ago. It's a masterpiece; incredible art, and this manga has the best plot twists, they're totally unexpected, they leave you totally speechless, but not out of place at all like certain cero espada
10/10


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 1, 2009)

*Eureka Seven (6 Volumes/23 Chapters)*

The _Eureka Seven_ manga is essentially an adaptation of the original _Eureka Seven_ anime series. I was skeptical at first and was under the assumption that the manga was a simply a copy of the animated series. I was ecstatic to learn that I was wrong in my assertion and that the manga is in fact an alternate version of the consistent _Eureka Seven_ story.

First I'll start off with aspects of the manga that I adored. While we all know that the _Eureka Seven_ series is known for it's dramatic undertones the manga produces a nice counter balance with the use of comedy that remains consistent throughout the manga series. The use of comedy also helped in easing the tension between characters and situations. The manga handled _Renton_ and _Eureka's_ relationship very flamboyantly and quickly progressed through there interactions. I'd say within the first couple of chapters _Renton_ had already professed his love for _Eureka_ and this helped to move key aspects of the plot along. The manga made good use of there relationship and there was a air of genuinity to there relationship which intern was conveyed slightly better that the Eureka Seven anime. The plot could only be deemed as being fast paced while still maintaining some level of character development so not all was lost. Towards the end of the manga _Renton_ and_ Dominic_ became men and there actions in the last couple of chapters could only be summed into one word _Manly_.

It's only fitting that I elaborate on the flaws and weak points I saw in the manga series. One issue I had with the manga is the ending. I'll make this clear the ending in the original Eureka Seven anime series was exceedingly supior to that of the manga. I'd say the only strong suit of the manga ending was that we got to see a seventeen year old _Renton_ via a time skip. I would however deem this as little more than fan service to compensate for an anticlimactic ending. Perhaps it's just that I don't prefer sad endings since one could say the Eureka Seven manga ending paralleled the ending of _Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagaan_ in that the heroin was lost in the same way. One other flaw i saw in the series was that during the later part of the series the plot had become difficult to decipher and it was hard to tell what was going on. That being said the ending seemed to clear thing up for the most part so I wouldn't say I'm all that concerned with this aspect.

The art style was handled magnificently and i saw no discrepancies in any of the drawings or the techniques used by the artist. The art style used to highlight serious moments were simply amazing and beyond any level of epic. All together I rather enjoyed the _Eureka Seven _manga. Seeing as how the _Eureka Seven_ anime is my all time favorite animated series the manga was a nice approach on changing the actual story. If your an avid fan of the _Eureka Seven_ series them i would implore you to check out the manga.

*Rating:* *8/10*

On a side note
Perhaps this thread should be set as a sticky since it takes far longer for one to complete a manga series that an anime series, or not, just me thinking out loud.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 5, 2009)

*Forever Honey (One Shot)*

_Forever Honey_ was an adorable little One shot created by the author _Aya Kanno_. The series itself was short and to the point, basically a daughter wants her father to find happiness by rekindling love towards another. _Aya_ doesn't clutter the panels with unnecessary _Shoujo_ fluff since the characters' facial expressions are more than sufficient in displaying the emotions of the scenes.

The character designs proved to be more ascetically pleasing to the eye and the illustrations captured their personalities perfectly. The plot itself seems cliche' enough, but the ending proved to have an unexpected twist that tugs at ones heart strings. I really can't say more in that regard because it would be giving too much away story wise. However short the series is, it still managed to connect with me on an emotional level, which is pretty amazing I have to say.

The characters were all innocent and lovable and the artwork was very much standard for a _Shoujo _series of its kind. The young girl Honey and her fathers relationship was very heartwarming. You can definitely feel a connection between their characters. It felt neither saturated nor overbearing, it fit the story just right. Despite the series length, _Forever Honey_ has no shortcomings in delivering a poignant story that tugs at the heartstrings. I really enjoyed the way things played out for the most part. A very nice _One Shot_ that's easy to read.
*Rating:* *8/10*


*Kare no Satsujin Keikaku (One Shot)*

This series had one of the most droll yet unexpected ending Ive ever seen. I almost chuckled at how random it was, however it was strangely fulfilling and exciting. _Kare no Satsujin Keikaku_ brings it's reader into the mind of high school student contemplating a murder attempt. The main character doesn't necessarily have any emotional problems, he merely comes to this conclusion by his own whims. He proclaims that he merely wants to know and experience what it feels like to kill a human being.

We get introduced to the main characters home life and family structure. There isn't anything odd about the way they all carry themselves. However the main character is intent on killing someone and chooses a young grade school girl as his main target. The story lets you into the killers psyche as he keeps tabs on both himself and his victim as the year progresses. Just as the main character makes his attempt something unexpected happens that turns the story completely upside down.
*Rating:* *8/10*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 5, 2009)

Groove Adventure Rave-9/10 

Wonderful series that really jerks your emotions around at various points of the story. It has an interesting plot and really lovable characters. It often gets compared to One Piece because of the art but this one is capable of standing on its own. A shame that Mashima hasn't been able to replicate the magic of this series into his later series that actually is suppose to center around magic. This one is worth the read.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 6, 2009)

20th century Boys
It was pretty good. Im gonna try to finish 21st century boys tonight.


----------



## Pitou (Oct 6, 2009)

shaman king
the new ending completed the manga and was truly epic


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 6, 2009)

_*Ann Cassandra *_*(2 Volumes/8 Chapters)**: *7.5/10

Fun. 

It was a simple, fast-paced fun read, which quickly captured my sympathies without requiring any real work on my end. The artwork was clean and shounen-y but containing enough uniqueness in style, design and structure for it to remain interesting. Pretty much the exact same thing could be said about the plot which had some typical shounen elements but also a degree of originality in story, theme, and execution. In addition, the characters were delightfully quirky and the development of their dynamic could be quite refreshing. 

It's not that the manga was incredibly good in any way. But, it _was_ good in a way which rarely faltered despite a somewhat rushed ending (series cancellation played a part in this, I think). And, even though I didn't have to invest much to see a return; the characters and story have stuck with me and remain on my mind.

Also, one of things in particular which caught my attention was the expressiveness of the panels in relation to the character work in the dialogue or text. I tend to crop and save such panels for use on the forum or for my own enjoyment. And, by the time I had gotten to the end of the first volume, I'd already decided that I might as well archive the whole manga on my harddrive rather than saving pages I liked to edit later, since I'd end up saving most chapters in their entirety.


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 6, 2009)

*DOGS: *and *DOGS: Bullets and Carnage* (by the same author, same subject, etc.)

I can't believe how fantastic this series is. It's set in the general future, and features incredible, deep characters who have very interesting pasts to reveal.  It's exceedingly well drawn, with spare details but beautiful (and sexy )  character designs. It's a joy to read, with a well-written, complex plot.
  There's a lot of death, blood and violence in it, but it fits in with the whole manga's nihilistic viewpoint and hardened look on the world. Not for the faint of heart.

*Rating: 10/10* 
I can't recommend this highly enough.


----------



## Fran (Oct 6, 2009)

*Yotsuba&*, Volume I-VIII



I fell in love with this manga before I even started reading it. Incredibly cute artwork. The stories are slice-of-lifeish, simple but incredibly delightful to read. Yotsuba herself will absorb you into her tiny world in which everyday things are experienced through a curious child's eye. 

Read: The trademark moment where Yotsuba gives Asagi a four-leaf clover. I loved it; a sweet moment in manga history.

*10/10*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2009)

Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken. 8/10

It was a pretty good read and each of the characters get developed pretty nicely. The fights are pretty entertaining as well although the number of miracles that happen is ridiculous lol. The ending left a bit to be desired as well but all in all it is a good manga. Now if only this duo could finish their work on Beet.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Oct 12, 2009)

Shaman King - 9/10


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 12, 2009)

Quincy James said:


> *DOGS: *and *DOGS: Bullets and Carnage* (by the same author, same subject, etc.)
> 
> I can't believe how fantastic this series is. It's set in the general future, and features incredible, deep characters who have very interesting pasts to reveal.  It's exceedingly well drawn, with spare details but beautiful (and sexy )  character designs. It's a joy to read, with a well-written, complex plot.
> There's a lot of death, blood and violence in it, but it fits in with the whole manga's nihilistic viewpoint and hardened look on the world. Not for the faint of heart.
> ...



What she said, brilliant Manga pek


----------



## The Imp (Oct 12, 2009)

Solanin 10/10 

Asano Inio makes his manga's so realistic and the way he portrays the minds of his characters are beautiful. I also loved the twist at the end of the first volume.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 12, 2009)

hunterXhunter 10/10 T.T i know it's not completed but i think it won't restart and thethethe hiatus is not gonna end xD
Mr.Togashi... i'm waiting!!!! ç-ç


----------



## p-lou (Oct 12, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Solanin 10/10
> 
> Asano Inio makes his manga's so realistic and the way he portrays the minds of his characters are beautiful. I also loved the twist at the end of the first volume.


----------



## Gain (Oct 12, 2009)

some manga with a chicken

10/10


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hellsing 10/10


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 12, 2009)

20th and 21st century boys 

and i just cought up with vinland saga


----------



## migukuni (Oct 14, 2009)

so many but the most recent is to-LOVE-ru


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 16, 2009)

_*Metro Survive *_*(2 volumes, 16 chapters):* 7/10

From my experience, Fujisawa Yuki has a tendency to write stories and characters which follow a strict code of binary morality, black and white, good and evil. It doesn't really matter if this necessitates the sacrifice of development or depth. And, rarely, does it add to the story or help develop other elements. So, even when the art is clean and nice or the story has a decent level of creativity, it can be difficult to get engaged.

Because of this, I was pleasantly surprised by _Metro Survive_. While there was certainly the usual cast of "evil" caricatures based on social stereotypes and the token redemptive scene for the most pathetic of them all, the main male and female were much better than I had expected. I think this was helped along by the fact that the story was partially told from the perspective of the male protagonist. Getting a view of his inner conflicts and how down-to-earth it was really fleshed out the situation a great deal. Plus, I have a soft spot for aging male characters who get stepped on in life but get to stepping when they're truly needed.

The art worked. The general look wasn't too impressive and some of the impact shots on the part of the villains got pretty repetitive (as did their characterizations). But, there was some nice work done with the main character's expressions; his reactions and gestures were organic and interesting. So, I suppose, the focus of quality stayed true. With only 16 chapters, that level of quality was good enough to keep me engaged; I got somewhat caught up, and I may even reread it someday. Not the best but above average, especially considering Fujisawa Yuki's track record.

_*Untitled*_* (oneshot): *...

It was four pages long with no text. All in color with a great flow; the way that it shows different points on the timelines of various relationships juxtaposed with similar looking characters (starting with the end of a bond and ending with a new beginning) was a great opening for an anthology titled: _The End of the World and Before Dawn. _However, I still feel like an actual rating is hard to justify. Especially since my inner Asano Inio fangirl wants to biasedly rate everything by him a 10/10. Speaking of which...

_*Before Dawn*_* (oneshot):* 10/10

It never fails to amaze me how Asano Inio can fit such a complete story in character, theme and plot with great flow and uniqueness in however small a space. The mix of emotions was particularly pleasing, and I loved how the structure of the panels made for some wonderful comedy and surprise moments. The way that the message underlying the story was able to come across without seeming cheesy or preachy also ended up giving it a lot more of an impact. I could go on forever, but I've probably already expressed my tardism enough for one day. Well, almost enough...

_*17*_* (oneshot):* 9/10

First time I've seen so much focus on a male protagonist of this particular age (who is not also a cartoon bird) in Asano Inio's work, and I was predictably impressed; especially with the inclusion of such a classy masturbation scene amidst all of the introspection, theft, and solicitation.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 27, 2009)

_Present (One Shot/51 Pages)_

I came to the realization that I'm an avid Yuri fanboy at heart and wanted to ease my way into the genre with a bit of light reading, thus I found a One Shot simply titled _Present_. Apparently this was written by _Uso Kurata_ and from my understanding she's done quite a few Yuri themed One Shot's that have gained her some level of notoriety.

_Present_ was a very decent read, It was a cute short story about how a true love can see past your appearance and appreciate inner beauty. The art was very well done, especially the background work in contrast to the surrounding environment, in my opinion this was vastly superior to Yuri manga currently being serialized. After reading _Present _I'm now hoping _Uso Kurata _can perhaps get a long running Yuri title serialized, I'd really enjoy that and would actually follow her releases.

This One Shot was pretty laid back and was a fairly easy read, nothing felt out of place really. My only quarry would have to be that it ended so quickly, I'm wholeheartedly awaiting more from Uso and hopefully she can deliver something promising in the future.

*Rating:* 8.2/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2009)

Completed two titles yesterday:

*Hanjuku Joshi*: *8/10*

One of the finer Yuri/Shoujo-ai series that provides quite an interesting storyline. I think they did a pretty good job with the development of Yae and Chitose. Although the pacing was rather quick, it was expected given the series was only 2 volumes long.

*Konjiki no Gashbell*: *9.5/10*

I finally was able to read the proper ending to this series and I was thoroughly pleased. It contained a great balance of humor, drama and comedy. 

I makes me wish the anime had provided a proper adaptation of the final arc, because the character development and massive power ups we're well worth the wait. Granted, this is not a perfect title and has it's flaws. Frankly, it might not be everyone's cup of tea, but it delivers on what it advertises and can't be faulted.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 4, 2009)

_Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan_ (1 Volume/8 Chapters)

One brilliant story created by the famed mangaka _Yumeka Sumomo_, who's various works have comprised themes of elegance, beauty, and emotion. I don't believe words can summize just how magnificent and wonderful this artistic piece actually is. There was literally nothing wasted in the emotional impact delivered by the characters and their progressive development throughout the story.

_Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan _poses the hard questions that plague the human conscience, is it right to contemplate suicide in order to escape your life's seeming hardships? Does someone who's murdered three people in cold blood deserve the death penalty? Can a persons past discretion's be redeemed by someone who shares in their personal feelings and unsightly anguish?

The emotional impact delivered by this piece was both beautiful as well as astonishing. My eyes simply could not hold back the tears, I genuinely felt for each and every character. This story was absolutely amazing and I'll always cherish this relatively short read that was filled with a certain emotional value, in conjunction with a mature conveyance of intellect and growth. 

*Rating:* 10/10


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 13, 2009)

*Skyhigh Karma*


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 13, 2009)

Chrono Crusade. 10/10 the manga had a bitter sweet ending but the characters, story and themes are well written here. We even have manly bishies. The art is also just amazing here.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 3, 2009)

_Coelacanth (2 Volumes/8 Chapters)_

Coelacanth will remain one of the most elegant and beautiful artistic shorts Ive read to date, it's collective story was truly magnificent. A mysterious drama that deals with the dementia of a human psyche in conjunction with one enigmatic romance that's just all the more intellectually stimulating. The artistic genuinety posed by this magnificent piece is simply astounding, the author Kayoko Shimotsuki really did create something wonderful.

I tend to dote on the art of this piece more than anything else, though the story remains just as strong. It's so rare to see a series stick to it's Shoujo roots, all the while remaining enticing, interesting, and exciting at every turn. The artwork has some of the cleanest line work Ive seen thus far, as well as a feel for the more abstract that further enhanced what the story was attempting to convey overall.

This story primarily deals with a young teenage girl named _Satomi Hisano_, who just so happens to see a condescending sheep hallucination that belittles her into a state of insecurity and longing. When she was very young, the apartment where she lived burned to ashes in an explosion. An enigmatic young man named _Yukinari Yanagi_ is somehow connected to said fire, and one unexpected meeting connects events that slowly rise to the surface.

*Rating:* 10/10


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 10, 2009)

_Arigatou (4 Volumes/47 Chapters)_

Essentially, Arigatou is a depiction of the deconstruction and harmonious breakdown of one particular Japanese family and how one man intends to revive his role as father. In order to protect his family from the many hardships that have befallen them. The author Yamamoto Naoki is a man who in essence, can in every form; portray the adverse effect of the human psyche in conjunction to the way certain actions and events make human beings feel.

One thing to note about this series is that though it's content is aimed at the more mature, it comes complete with a rather heavy comedic overtone that's meant to be taken in stride by the readers who indulge this literary work. At times some of the material can seem a bit nonsensical, droll even. However Naoki weaves every event nicely, leaving literary nothing left to be desired.

This series from the start felt more like one of those American gross out films that was meant to be taken as a Slice of life, dealing with a story archetype themed in the "coming of age". The story essentially starts off with young teenagers discussing female masturbation, so one could only imagine the material that follows. 

All of the characters were indeed wonderfully unique in their apparent roles; we have the cheeky and rebellious daughter Takako, the emotionally depraved and confused older daughter Akiko, the reclused and alcoholic mother figure, and the overprotecting yet embarrassing father figure Susuki-san.

Altogether I had alot of fun reading Arigatou for it humorous antics, depictions strickly for the more mature, and it's ever tangent versatility that can be perceived from so many opposing perspectives. I can now say I'm an avid fan of Naoki's artistic works, Arigatou was truly one of those rare gems in this literary genre we call manga.

*Rating:* 10/10


----------



## Cochise (Jan 19, 2010)

It's been a very long time since I've read _Pretty Face_, but from what I remember, I enjoyed it. _Pretty Face_ certainly wasn't as strong as some other series in the genre, but it kept my simple mind entertained for a day. Besides, I never met a trap manga I didn't like. I'd put it at 4.5/10, maybe 5/10.

_Muddy_ was the last series I completed. I might review it later.


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2010)

Uzumaki 8/10  (Think this is the last manga that I actually finished) 

It's a horror manga, and definitely matches up to that, one of the creepiest things I've read manga-wise   Not too long either, only 19 chapters plus an extra one.  Definitely a lot of cringe worthy moments that make you understand why it's called a horror one, I won't spoil people but there were a few chapters that just were so disturbing to me D:  Also I have to admit it was pretty interesting though.  It's very unique, and the illustrations fit pretty well, very detailed and pretty creepy too.  If you are looking for a horror manga, I'd definitely say to give Uzumaki a try.  One of those manga that I can't imagine ever forgetting.


----------



## krome (Jan 20, 2010)

Death Note 7/10

It was decent. Better than I thought it would be, but nothing special.


----------



## Fran (Jan 20, 2010)

Sen said:


> Uzumaki 8/10  (Think this is the last manga that I actually finished)
> 
> It's a horror manga, and definitely matches up to that, one of the creepiest things I've read manga-wise   Not too long either, only 19 chapters plus an extra one.  Definitely a lot of cringe worthy moments that make you understand why it's called a horror one, I won't spoil people but there were a few chapters that just were so disturbing to me D:  Also I have to admit it was pretty interesting though.  It's very unique, and the illustrations fit pretty well, very detailed and pretty creepy too.  If you are looking for a horror manga, I'd definitely say to give Uzumaki a try.  One of those manga that I can't imagine ever forgetting.



What did you think of the ending?
I thought that manga had one of the most symbolically brilliant endings I've seen.


----------



## KohZa (Jan 22, 2010)

Ane doki.its quite short(26 Chapter)but quite enjoyable.i give it 7.5/10.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 22, 2010)

_Memories of Emanon (1 Volume/9 Chapters)_

Its hard to find the words that accurately express just how wonderfully magnificent _Memories of Emanon_ actually is. The story in its entirety was astoundingly articulate, ravishingly studious, and enigmatically captivating. Kenji Tsuruta conveys pure artistic endearment in brilliant fashion throughout this fabulous publication.

What would you do if you had a three billion year old memory? Would you melancholically reminiscence over past experiences, would you nostalgically ponder the meaning of life, or would you stand idle by and simply observe as time passes? I was fascinated with this wondrous tale that encompasses beauty in the truest sense of the word. 

Emanon as a character holds a genuine place in my heart, she quickly became one of the most endearing and mysterious characters ever set in a short serialization. One important aspect to note about this piece is the way Kenji brilliantly illustrated the masterpiece that is Memories of Emanon. I don't think I could ever properly convey my feelings on just how magnificent this working piece of fiction was in its entirety.

*Rating:* 10/10


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 23, 2010)

_*You're My Girlfriend *_*(1 Volume, 4 Chapters)*: 5.5/10

Insanely repetitive set-up narration at the beginning of every chapter that took up way too much of the content; it was like watching an anime where the flashbacks to earlier episodes take up 75% of the airtime. The set-up itself was semi-interesting but with a bit more gender generalization than I tend to enjoy. 

Characters were somewhat better than the storytelling. Or, at least, the lead female (while definitely one-dimensional) was a unique take on a character type. The two main characters might have been better showcased, if the story's events hadn't been so generic. Or, if the art had been more than decent for a shoujo manga.

As a whole, it was just barely better than an average title in the genre, due to the aforementioned characterizations. 

_*Kimi ni Shika Kikoenai*_* (1 Volume, 5 Chapters)*: 7/10

I enjoyed how the story framed itself in such a way that the reader could expect the twist which was to come, only to have it hide a second, much more subtle twist that made the story feel more complete and emotional. With that said, the writing at the beginning of the volume felt too heavy-handed. But, it grew in quality the longer the story continued on, especially as regards foreshadowing and creating tangible characterizations. And, the better than average artwork did a nice job of supporting the narrative. 

The concept was interesting if a bit silly. Basically, it fit in how it came mostly from a young emotionally immature and introverted teenage girl's point of view. Much like every other characteristic of the manga, it was quality but not necessarily astounding or incredible in any way.

_*Camelot Garden*_* (oneshot)*: 6/10

Too ambitious. Too many story ideas (some interesting, some cliche) shoved into too small of a space without room for the characters or story to properly grow. Because of this, the manga's reliance on an emotional climax came off poorly and melodramatic; the action lacked impact; and, the characters were incredibly forgettable.

Still, there were, again, some interesting ideas and the art wasn't half bad. It's unfortunate that this wasn't serialized, so that the concepts could have been presented better and the story told with greater depth. That is to say, it wasn't a good oneshot but wouldn't have been a half-bad set-up for a series.


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> What did you think of the ending?
> I thought that manga had one of the most symbolically brilliant endings I've seen.




*Spoiler*: _Uzumaki ending_ 



I don't know, some parts got quite disturbing, like the entire eating the other snails was probably what I found so creepy.  But then the ending was a bit surprising in some ways, because I had assumed that she would've gotten out safe since it seemed like she was telling the story after it ended already.  

But I found interesting, also kind of depressing though since it seemed to me that it would be a continuous spiral and they'd never really escape it. 




Anyway, can I do on-going manga I've caught up to in this thread?

Well after spending quite a portion of time catching up on OP, I am going to do that anyway 

*One Piece (571/on-going)*

I'd give it a 9/10, I really enjoyed everything so far.  I can see why so many people love it really, it's already at almost 600 chapters and I've yet to have a point where I just got very annoyed/bored with it.  My favorite part is how the original group of characters pretty much is still around throughout the series, the one thing that the other big manga (Naruto/Bleach) seems to lack since it pretty much leaves the original groups behind in terms of power, but with OP all the characters seem to develop and there is still so much left for it, so I can't wait to continue reading more and see how it goes


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 24, 2010)

*Cat Street*



*7/10*

_I've never actually read a Shoujo manga before, perhaps due to the obvious stigma attached to that particular type of fiction -- accusations of ridiculous melodrama, Twilight-esque wish-fulfilment, a sugary, shining gloss over reality, characters that all look like they strolled right off a catwalk, etc. 'Cat Street' isn't completely free from some of these flaws, but most of the time it manages to keep from descending into typical silliness, and it genuinely captured my interest and held it. There was something quite refreshing about the style and plot -- the concept of a disgraced child star turned recluse is a fascinating opening/hook, and it's far braver than the usual generic high school soap opera. I particularly like the way it details her development into a socially adjusted creature after years of solitude -- also a theme that interested me in 'Welcome to the N.H.K'. What I like the most about the series, however, is that it's very simply 'warming'. It warms you up in a way that even the best sort of manga, such as Urasawa's, rarely does. It's comfort food, but it's not comfort food that sacrifices the integrity of the story for the feel good factor. The characters really work -- you get a great mix of personalities in the melting pot. The token introverted, brooding genius (but far, far more likeable and plain cool than a lot of the shounen takes on this trope) the bubbly male sporty bimbo, the rival figure who actually evolves in an interesting direction, an eccentric dress-making friend, etc. It never commits that classic shounen error of overstaying its welcome, either -- very compact series. 

It's certainly not perfect -- you would never think to suggest it as being High Art, but the great thing about the series is that it never really pretends to be. It's content to be exactly what it is; a comforting character based piece on loneliness, fame, perseverance and, of course, love. When it ends it really does feel quite sad. Sad may be the wrong word, actually -- a better word would be 'bittersweet'. There's a sense of a very serene ending with the hope of a fresh beginning, and that life will continue to go on, with all the missteps and triumphs alike that make it so worthwhile._​


----------



## Demonx3 (Jan 24, 2010)

Bleach 28.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2010)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Series 2

8/10


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 25, 2010)

*Count Cain (13 Volumes, 70+ Chapters)*: 6/10 (Count Cain Series); 8/10 (Godchild)

This series was divided in two with the first portion being published in 1992 and the second in 2001. There's a decent difference in art quality and storytelling between the two, so I figured I'd rate accordingly.

The Count Cain Series is a mess. It's fragmented in an unintentional way that doesn't add to the reading experience but only detracts. Often times it felt like Kaori Yuki had just spilled her unfiltered ideas onto the page without bothering to edit out the obvious errors and poor story choices. Then again, this did lead to some brilliantly creative panels and/or moments that made the manga worth reading as well as some incredibly layered literary references. Still, unbalanced with generally bad to average storytelling, art with wildly inconsistent quality in the sense of how it was used, and occasionally fascinating but static as hell characterization.

Godchild corrects pretty much all of the Count Cain Series' wrongdoings. The storytelling is fluid and interesting with just as clever nursery rhyme references and homages to the Victorian Age as the previous work. The artwork is a lot cleaner while still being detailed, and it's used in a way that supports and maximizes the potential of the story. Characters are much more layered and interesting, even just looking at those who appear once or twice. Of course, faults remain and new problems crop up like some of the more incomprehensible plot twists towards the end and how hard it could be to suspend disbelief after certain dialogue choices.

With that said, one of the things that most impressed me with this work was how she was able to give backstories that explained the darkness to a character without removing that darkness. There were no real excuses for actions, even if attitudes could be understood and pitied. Case in point: my favorite character was easily Dr. Jezabel, who was the best example of a completely twisted individual with a suitably tragic past whose actions could be explained but never truly justified beyond the subjective. Incidentally, the entire time I was reading this I kept imagining Takehito Koyasu voicing him, because he basically looks like 75% of the characters that the seiyuu voices. And, I had to laugh when I saw that it was actually Takehito who was cast as the character for the drama CD that was put out.

Anyways, it was a much better read than I had expected. And, I will probably read it over again, due to how much more there is to glean from all of the dense lit lovin' that Kaoru has going on. Plus, it would be interesting to look at the first half once more, now that I've seen how much better the story becomes.

_*Goth*_* (1 Volume, 5 Chapters)*: 8.5/10

An interesting play on the shounen-y "hero saves the damsel in distress" story. What with the gore-obsessed but socially accepted hero so desiring to kill the eerily beautiful damsel himself, and the damsel being a fan of serial killers who passively enabled the death of her twin as a child and sometimes does something similar for other murderers (while also attracting those who murder). The choice of serial killer protecting prey isn't new ground, but the way that it becomes an underlying focus for the entire work as well as the victim's morbid personality made it read fresh. 

Art's quality work. It's expressive and balanced and perfectly suited to the tale that's being told. I especially liked the level of gore that was included. Or, should I say, that which wasn't included. While gruesome dead bodies do appear, it never feels gratuitous or completely reliant on shock value (well, maybe that one page...). 

Storytelling and characters are engaging and entertaining. Actually, I would say entertainment is one of the biggest motivations behind the work's creation as well as the actions of the characters in it. All in all, it's a dark little piece that never falters, gives a lot more than it takes and has a unique quality that might engage those who like psychological thrillers. As a fan of that genre, I probably rated this slightly higher than I might otherwise have.


----------



## Sen (Jan 29, 2010)

*Island (One Shot) by Komi Naoshi* 7/10

It was very adorable really, also short so it's a fun read really.  I love the theme behind it, although at the same time it might've been more interesting if it hadn't left everything off where it did since it's more like just the beginning of a story and adventure.  

Nevertheless, the art was quite nice and I think that it's a fun read if you want something light-hearted.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 30, 2010)

_*Boys Next Door*_* (1 Volume, 3 Chapters); Kaine (1 Volume, 4 Chapters); Gravel Kingdom (1 Volume, 4 Chapters):* 4/10-2.5/10

Kaori Yuki already has enough trouble putting everything she wants to say in a series that spans 20 volumes. Watching her try to shove the same sort of ideas and characters into the space of a single volume while using the same exaggerated reactions in order to gain reader sympathy just didn't work. Not to mention the fact that it already takes me awhile to empathize with her characters since they tend to be stock gothic fantasy, melodramatic pseudo-BL personalities, who don't get much development that isn't straight-up told to the reader. While I can like generic characters, that particular brand isn't one I find appealing.

Still, the art had some really great high points in the first chapter of _Boys Next Door_, and it was consistently quality work throughout all of the manga; even if how it was used could have done with an edit or two. Like with most of the other Kaori Yuki works I've read, I didn't find the storytelling all that good (despite some interesting plot points), and how the nice art was wasted contributed to that a lot. But, again, that's with the exception of the first chapter of _Boys Next Door_ where the art was very nicely executed and made the story more entertaining than it might have been. 

And, to clarify, the three listed titles were all separate manga, but I'm rating all of them simultaneously as they all were by the same mangaka and all had pretty much the same problems/high points.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 30, 2010)

Battle Angel Alita 

Awesome art,greatly written characters with an interesting plot. During the 9 volumes the story's pretty diverse,Alita shows a wide palette of emotions,yet she's extremely kick-ass. The fights are satisfying. 

10/10


----------



## Prowler (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't remember quite clearly, maybe Hellsing.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 30, 2010)

Yuu Yuu Hakusho: 175 chapters

Typical Shonen. There isnt much more to say about. One fight after another. Reminds someone of DB but is a lot better imo. Just the ending was 

7,5/10


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 30, 2010)

Futagami Double (One Shot) - 9/10

Very interesting plot, taking the idea of dopplegangers to a new level. The characters were interesting, but it looked to be a typical shounen.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Shin Angyo Onshi and New Grappler Baki


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 5, 2010)

_Hachiue no Juunin (1 Volume/7 Chapters)_

Kikka Furutsuji brings us a very alluring, vibrant, and tasteful series set around a collection of homosexual short works depicting men who are at odds with themselves over their apparent romantic relationships and how they go about confronting and handling new love.

I really enjoyed the whole melancholic feeling this piece seemed to radiate. It provided substantial emotional justification to thus sympathize with the male leads these shorts were based around. Its important to note that the whole Yaoi aspect of this piece was never forced in anyway, it didn't pride itself on random incoherent sexual relations for immediate satisfaction, thus making this piece in its entirety; feel very genuine for what it was.

*Rating:* 8/10

----

_Sho Nuff I Do (Oneshot)_

I tend to fawn over all of Naoki Yamamoto's existing work quite easily, I can't say what it is that draws me to his strange literary works that infuse bizarre psychological depictions with comedic undertoning; but I will say that this piece was strangely satisfying. Each work tends to be very subjective in regards to the balance maintained between these two literary archetypes, _Sho Nuff I Do_ came readily equipped with a rather heavy comedic theme centered around harmonic Blues music.

Naoki's portrayal of a Blues/Jazz band practicing and derogatorily discussing life experiences and what influences them at current was very refreshing. Let me just say that the whole band concept drew me in right from the very beginning and it was handled with a surprising amount of composure. Of course, we get the lapse in decency; with the deprived rampant sex scenes that seem to make no sense, but in the end, somehow it all worked.

*Rating:* 8/10

----

_Smuggler (1 Volume/4 Chapters)_

Smuggler is a 4 chapter crime caper that rolls along with Tarantino-esque underworld hijinks and Korean gangster flick humour.

Think Pulp Fiction crossed with A Bittersweet Life and you get some idea of the vibe in Shohei Manabe's manga. Various groups of men collide violently together because of their hazardous occupations, whether it be assassins, gangsters or smugglers. There isn’t really a main character that we follow, but the new kid who joins the clean-up crew is the most obvious pick for the guy we're meant to relate to, and who we get a flashback of. The characters we're more likely to enjoy however are the assassins, and the leader of the clean-up smuggling crew, who naturally butt heads eventually.

The story follows the assassins doing their thing, which attracts the attention of yakuza, who ultimately hire the services of the smugglers, but things in life rarely ever go smoothly. The pleasure is in watching these characters; that carry gigantic chips on their shoulders, deal with ever increasingly out of control situations. Manabe inserts subtle humour into the proceedings which is what made me think of film director Tarantino or Kim Ji-woon, who would be perfect for adapting this onto the big screen, although they would then be accused of churning out the same old same old.

Smuggler's art is detailed and neat for background locations, like most seinen manga, but the character art is interesting indeed. Very striking facial structures for the quirky cast. It won’t be to many people's taste, but at least it's different, and in a way fits with the disturbing tale being told. Smuggler’s a cool thriller that rolls along to a viciously brilliant climax and satisfying resolution.

*Rating:* 9/10


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 10, 2010)

_Asatte Dance (7 Volume/89 Chapters)_

Naoki Yamamoto brings us this amazingly conveyed romantic comedy uniquely titled _Asatte Dance_. This authors known for his heavy use of psychological portrayals in conjunction to stories encompassing themes that tend to be rather harsh to those who indulge the work.

I had fun with this read! The manga made excellent use of comedic scenes a reader could completely relate too on every level. It worked completely as a gag series, on a number of occasion; I found myself laughing uncontrollably via these quirky situations the protagonist seems to always get caught up in. Even though the story's use of sexual themes seemed excessive at times, It didn't distract the reader from the plot at hand. 

Altogether it all played out extremely well. The large cast of characters that help maintain a consistent comedic flow, the story that actually contained some sort of plot, and the jokes that were actually funny and you could completely relate too. A really great series everyone should consider reading.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Flatulating while receiving Fellatio is a big no, no *_Series insider_

It may or may not have happened to me in real life 


*Rating:* 9/10

----

_0/6 (5 Volumes/21 Chapters)_

Erratic pacing and too obscure, _Lee Youjung_ gives us 0/6 which is essentially about a boy who receives an Android robot named six; Apparently she's suppose to act as his servant/bodyguard. Right from the beginning you thought you knew the intentions, keep the ecchi content prevalent and overbear the readers with loads of incoherent panty shots. To my surprise, that wasn't what I got.

There was actually a surprising amount of action used throughout this series. The pitfall was how these conflicts were handled, character introductions that just seemed random as hell, a plot so obscure that half the time you don't even know what was going on, pacing that just mashed situations together. Their were parts that I enjoyed, I'll give it that but in the end; it was just too ambitious.

*Rating:* 5/10


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 10, 2010)

I've recently finished Zombie Powder and Hellsing.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 18, 2010)

_Lament of the Lamb (7 Volumes/47 Chapters)_

_Kei Toume_ always known how to pull me into one of her magnificent publications, take hold of my heart completely, and keep me in awe via the beauty that's been intricately woven throughout said title.

The eerily strange relationship between the Takashiro siblings kept my heart on edge the entire way through. The taboo theme of i*c*st peaked my interest when first discovering this series. I'm so glad to see the romantic implications this title entailed, handled with an excellent amount of composure and maturity.

*Rating:* 10/10


----------



## Jinibea (Feb 18, 2010)

Full Metal Alchemist

Rating- 9/10

Really Good. Considering I like manga cause of there power house fights where shit gets blown up and stuff. FMA doesn't have alot of that yet its my favorite series cause I love the characters and the concepts an the fights are pretty good in there own right. Oh and Scar and Wrath. Favorite characters.

Konjinko no Gash Bell

rating- 6/10

I read the series half way and dropped it. Got to repetitive with the friendship and love an kind king. Only reason I picked it back up cause I hate dropping series. I have to say Clear Note was the one that made me like the series again. The ending was perfect for the series. An Kanchome powerup was awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2010)

Mirai Nikki Paradox and Cross Game.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 21, 2010)

The Oneshot "Lock On"

Wasn't a top series but it was interesting and I wouldn't mind reading a longer series though It might have a hard time finding material for more than 50 chapters...

Was about a photograph with a photographic memory and how he is trying to get great pictures, but is mistaken for a perv etc.


Noting spectacular but for a oneshot i'd give it a:

* 6/10* which is pretty good


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2010)

Flame of Recca (i finished the last 8 chapters i had left to read)

my rating is:7/10


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 21, 2010)

I just caught up with Zetman if that counts


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 8, 2010)

Planetes 

Space flight meets Makoto Yukimura.Result=an awesome manga.

10/10


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 8, 2010)

The Town of Evening Calm, The Country of Cherry Blossoms

good stuff 10/10


----------



## ehdahora2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Project Arms , hell of a good surprise. 10/10


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 8, 2010)

666 Satan...


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 8, 2010)

Shugo Chara 8/10


----------



## Aburamushi (Mar 8, 2010)

Kiseijuu

A funny plot and interesting characters, and character development too. 7/10


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

Completed?

Elfen Lied


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 9, 2010)

JJBA part 3
well worth the read IMO


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 9, 2010)

Last manga I completed was Elfen Lied a few years ago.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 17, 2010)

Houshin Engi

If there's an underrated shounen series on this site,then that's definitely this one. Funny,entertaining and even has it's gloomy moments. It features a very likeable cast and the plot is interesting too. The art and designs are nice.

9/10


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 17, 2010)

*Liar Game

8.5/10

- Series is ongoing, so the score just reflects up until the current chapter, which is 110 -

- Spoilers Below -*

_I notice that people nearly always mention Death Note when writing their thoughts on this series; it's understandable, as both series' delight in intellectual cage-fights, where strategy and psychological approaches are key. Liar Game is far more technical in its approach, however -- the series relishes long explanations of strategies that appear to depend on logical machinations and a firm and creative grasp of mathematics. I'm not even sure if most of those explanations are correct or not, because my mind, to put it frankly, couldn't really grasp much of the technicalities at work, but I do know that it certainly made for good dramatic material. I personally enjoyed the explanations (when I could follow them) but what I enjoyed even more was the reactions of the other characters to an epic plan being unveiled, or the consequences of this plan upon the 'flow' of a game.

The protagonist is initially irritating -- a stereotypical manga female, meaning utterly clueless, frustratingly naive, pretty, and innocent/pure. Much to my surprise, this character gradually began to show her worth in flashes, and the point of her essentially child-like character slowly came to be revealed as part of the major theme. (That theme being morality, in my opinion -- which, I suppose, is another way in which this series can be compared to Death Note. They explore it in very different ways, though.) Liar Game is about the rot of cynicism at the heart of modern society -- a sort of spiritual disconnection, a disdain for purity and emotion. In a society that prizes logic, selfishness and paranoia, our protagonist is seemingly helpless in the face of intellectual monsters around her, but in many ways the series explores how this apparent weakness is actually a very real strength. Very rarely do I see a manga series with a worthwhile female character, much less one whose ideals and mentality are crucial to the thematic foundation of the work. This is a very welcome surprise.

Of course, there are three other main attractions in this series -- namely, Yokoya, Akiyama and Fukunaga. The first is wonderfully villainous, and a perfect foil for Akiyama's usually unchallenged intelligence. The highlight of the series for me (round 3) was mainly so great because of the way these two characters played off one another -- alone they're entertaining, but they truly become great when they have to face off and engage in strategical sparring. What makes the dynamic even more interesting is the addition of Nao, who balances out Akiyama's intellect with her 'pure' perspective and ability to win people through emotion rather than rationality. Fukunaga is another great creation, although I'm a little disappointed that he's not a woman -- I believe that if he had been female, as we first believed, it would have resulted in one of the best female manga characters around. As it stands, he's much less distinct when compared to the endless interesting male characters to pick from in the medium. Despite this, he's a very welcome addition to the main cast -- fiery, aggressive, sharp and willing to do nearly anything to further his own ends, but still oddly trustworthy and even vulnerable at one or two points. In a series that emphasises mind-games so heavily, it was unexpected to stumble across genuinely interesting characters such as these. 

This is a series that feels like it has more potential than it has shown to date -- it came close to fulfilling that potential during the round 3 arc, which was wonderful, but you get the sense that it still isn't quite there. The foundation is excellent, in terms of themes/concept, and the characters are certainly strong, distinct and interesting. The art is okay, nothing special, but not too shabby, either. Sometimes the character reactions are too melodramatic/exaggerated, and it is easy to become highly frustrated with Nao (although this seems to crop up less frequently as the series goes on). There is also the sense that more flesh and development can be given to characters to improve upon their strong foundation. A lot of this is nitpicking, though -- on the whole, this is one of the better manga series' I've come across. Not top tier stuff like Urasawa, but certainly very good. It has the potential to flower into something special.
_​


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 12, 2010)

* - 9/10.*

The manga was even more epic than the anime , I'll be reading Trigun  Maximum soon ^_^.


----------



## Hikawa (May 12, 2010)

Just finished Death Note.

Very good. 9/10  However, the ending wasn't what I expected.

I'm usually more into the whole "Evil Will Prevail" kind of thing.


----------



## Bilaal (May 12, 2010)

Witches by Daisuke Igurashi

It was a fantastic story with breathtaking art. His manga seems to be largely overlooked for some reason though.


----------



## Jinibea (May 12, 2010)

Samurai Deepers Kyo.


7/10. It was good, but it could be better.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 24, 2010)

* - 8/10.*

It was an awesome adaption of the .hack//GU video games, I can't wait to play the games now.


----------



## Bilaal (May 24, 2010)

No. 5 by Taiyo Matsumoto

This was good stuff. The characters especially were pretty badass. 

Out of all of his works however, this is probably my least favorite.


----------



## Kirito (May 24, 2010)

To Love Ru


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 24, 2010)

*buso Renkin *

*Bitter virgin *

*sometime last year*


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 24, 2010)

* - 9/10.*

I loved this series alot, Train was cool and Sven was funny.

The manga ending was definitely alot better than the anime ending.


----------



## Kirito (May 24, 2010)

Baby Naruto said:


> * - 9/10.*
> 
> I loved this series alot, Train was cool and Sven was funny.
> 
> The manga ending was definitely alot better than the anime ending.



Black Cat's anime ending wasn't clear ffs.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 25, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Black Cat's anime ending wasn't clear ffs.



What does ffs mean?

And it's been like 1-2 years or more since I've watched the anime, so I've forgotten how it ends, I just "know" that it didn't end like the manga did.


----------



## Xion (May 25, 2010)

Baby Naruto said:


> *What does ffs mean?*
> 
> And it's been like 1-2 years or more since I've watched the anime, so I've forgotten how it ends, I just "know" that it didn't end like the manga did.


----------



## Waveblade (May 25, 2010)

Akane-Chan Overdrive 5/10

Fuck that ending.


----------



## Sadako (May 25, 2010)

Recently completed Death Note. Can't believe that I missed that one.


----------



## TadloS (May 25, 2010)

*Umineko no Naku Koro ni - Episode 1: Legend of the Golden Witch*
_
Right now I finished reading Umineko ep.1 manga. Shit is glorious. So much better than anime. I'd say it's even on par with VN. I really loved it._


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 26, 2010)

Thanks >.<. I know how to use Google, I was just being lazy.


----------



## MrCinos (May 30, 2010)

*Ai Kora/Love Collage* - 8/10.

It has one of the best main characters among harems. I also liked that the author made several couples outside of the main one.


----------



## Majeh (May 30, 2010)

Ai Kora/Love Collage.

Guess ill add Gai-Rei to the list.


----------



## WheresFooF (May 30, 2010)

Shaman King amazing highly recommend reading.


----------



## Jinibea (May 30, 2010)

Hellsing 9.5/10

Easily amazing ending and the story and plot was awesome. I loved all the characters. I recomend to anyone.


----------



## Nightwish (May 30, 2010)

Gai-Rei

6.5/10  .


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 5, 2010)

Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind

Recommend it to anyone, really. Splendid story and characters with touching scenes mostly due the wonderful protagonist.

10/10


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 6, 2010)

The Pushman and Other Stories by Yoshihiro Tatsumi

good manga

it's honestly not the kind of thing everyone can enjoy, you'd really have to see for yourself what i mean cause it's kinda hard to briefly explain this kind of manga.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 6, 2010)

Lilim Kiss
Ichigo 100%
Shaman King


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 7, 2010)

Black Cat, Death Note and soon to be Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2010)

Death Note
Ane Doki


----------



## Sen (Jun 7, 2010)

Doubt by Yoshiki Tonogai

It was a really good manga too, 20 chapters (with about 40 pages per chapter).  It's basically about a bunch of kids that play a game where one of them is the "killer" and they need to discover who and they usually play it online and it's called Rabbit Doubt, but then it ends up becoming real.  Surprisingly bloody though, and kind of vaguely similar to Saw or Cry Wolf (for those who have seen that movie- the entire time I figured it would end like that movie too so then I was surprised ).  

Anyway it was a great series, I'd recommend others read it as well.  Kind of a mix between a psychological thriller and a real horror story.  If I had to rate it, I'd probably give it a 9/10.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Jun 7, 2010)

Blow-Up by Shintaro Kago.

Not a series but a one-shot. 10/10, Shintaro Kago is the best mangaka ever, in style and stories. It can be read . Somewhat summaries:

_Macrocosm in a microcosm in a macrocosm. That's what this one-shot is about._

_Like ABSTRACTION, Kago gives us more formalist musings and sex comedy in BLOW-UP. Be warned, right under the surface is another mindfuck grenade waiting to blow up in your face. As with before, it's not singularly graphic, but nudity/sexual imagery permeates throughout and make this very NSFW._


----------



## Sen (Jun 8, 2010)

Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan by Sumomo Yumeka (Art) [I think it's based on a light novel but not sure of the exact author]

I'd totally give this series a 10/10, it was so beautifully done.  I actually talk a bit about the manga and one scene here including some panels from it.  The art was one of my favorite things about it, it's really well done and all the panels are just so nicely drawn, the emotion is shown really well too in all of the characters.  I cried at least twice, it's a short manga too, only 8 chapters but it's a really touching story.  

The basic idea is a prisoner on death row starts talking with a woman who has tried to kill herself before because she feels haunted by her own past.  It's a really interesting manga about life though and I loved it.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 9, 2010)

* - 9/10.*

It was an epic series . I was sad when I read the last Chapter .

You should definitely read Trigun + Trigun Maximum after watching the anime first ^_^.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

*FMA* - fucking Masterpiece/10 :33


----------



## Cash (Jun 10, 2010)

Ga-Rei and now FMA 

Ga-Rei got meh at the ending. FMA ended great, truly was a great ride.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jun 11, 2010)

*Fullmetal Alchemist*.. What a masterpiece! ;__; <33 10/10


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 12, 2010)

FMA - *9.5/10*. It was one of the best ongoing shounens.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 15, 2010)

*.hack//Alcor - 9/10.
*


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 25, 2010)

BLAME!

I really loved the empty,dreary atmosphere (let it be the narrow, dark corridors or the double spreads with the huge structures) while Killy was wandering. Characters designs and fights were also great. And Killy barely talking throughout this series didn't even bother me.

8/10


NOiSE

Gave some explanation about important parts.

8/10


----------



## Proxy (Jun 25, 2010)

_Battle Angel Alita_: 9.5/10


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 25, 2010)

Pluto 9.5/10
Seven Ocean 6/10


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 25, 2010)

Believers - 8/10

The art was meh, but the ending was really fucked up. Had my mind reeling, but that was a good thing.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 26, 2010)

Lock On! - 7/10.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 26, 2010)

Lock-On! - 7.5/10

Ended prematurely, but it had potential. Think it took a bit too long to realize it though.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 26, 2010)

*Freesia* 9.5/10
Deep and all-involving, it really took all of myself.
I'm gonna reread it soon


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 26, 2010)

Lock-On     .


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 26, 2010)

*Go Go Monster by Taiyo Matsumoto - 10/10*
This is easily Taiyo Matsumoto's best manga. First off, you get the actual hard-back book in a cardboard slipcase, which is very nice. The fron cover and the back cover art are beautiful and the edges of the pages are red and when put together (closed book) it's a continuation of the back cover. The outside of the book is awesome and is almost as cool as the content. The manga is about growing up and being accepted, which Matsumoto conveys very well through his two characters Yuki and Sasaki. Yuki and Sasaki have problems fitting in with everyone else for very "interesting" reasons (revealing more may actually spoil some things). The plot while actually simple is presented with breathtaking storytelling. Also, as with Matsumoto's other manga blah blah the art is fucking great blah blah. All in all, a fantastic manga from my favorite mangaka. It's also only one volume.

*Gon by Masashi Tanaka - 9/10*
This manga was great, it captured me in a way I can't explain. First off, there's no text, at all. This is a good thing because there are no humans anywhere and talking animals are gay. The main character is Gon, a little dinosaur that survived extinction. You watch him beat up and befriend animals, eat, sleep, and just adventure through the world. The story is told through the art (which has THE most realistic art I've ever seen), in which the animals have expressions and interact with the rest of the inhabitants and environment. The lack of text was not a hinderance at all, and actually adds to the enjoyment. It's also a very quick read, since it's only 7 volumes and the volumes are only about 150 pages (did I mention there's no text?).



EDIT: i'll never write huge paragraphs like that again


EDIT 2: i mean really thats pretty fucking insane


----------



## The Imp (Jun 26, 2010)

Bilaal, I think you should read some of halfhearted's reviews.


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 26, 2010)

I think the last one I finished was Buso Renkin. I mostly read long series that are still ongoing like OP, HXH, Berserk, etc.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 27, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist 

Superb/10


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 27, 2010)

*Apollo's Song by Osamu Tezuka - the rating should be obvious, it's by fucking Tezuka people*
This is THE most depressing manga I've ever read. Numerous times, Tezuka sets up these daawwww love stories, and then drops out the tranquil 2D backdrop to reveal a firing squad that just fucks it all up. This manga is pretty fucked up overall, actually. Anyway, it's about love (not just the emotion but sex too), and the main character is supposed to be learning his lesson about love because he hates it. The depressing mindfuck starts there. Anyway, I'd like to talk more about how this manga is just fucking awesome but it's by Tezuka so I can skip that. Along with Tekkonkinreet, GTO, and Go Go Monster, I will be re-reading this one. Also, you may need a box of Kleenex when you read this. I've never cried over mangas or anything but I can see this manga _really_ getting to some people, it's quite the tear-jerker.

_As side note, even though I'm kinda late myself, everyone who says they like manga are pretty much obligated to read as much Tezuka as they can get._


Lυ Bυ said:


> Bilaal, I think you should read some of halfhearted's reviews.


i've actually read all of these, I like finding new manga

and i'd like to read a halfhearted or Dream Brother review of something awful like K-ON or Kodomo no Jikan


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 27, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist. Great conclusion.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 27, 2010)

Tail of the Moon+Its Prequel: The Other Hanzou



9/10


course I prefer the prequel the most+Hanzou and Princess Sara's appearences in Tail of the Moon


their little girl is soooooo cute
named after Sara's prequel name:  Kaguya

great reads


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 1, 2010)

Freesia

Sometimes while reading this I got the same vibe as I got while reading _Catch-22_ or watching _Apocalypse Now!_. Weird situations, characters, dialogues. But all in a good and kinda exciting way.
The whole set-up and portrayal is amazing. And cool art.

9/10


----------



## WheresFooF (Aug 3, 2010)

Beck

9/10


----------



## Inamax (Aug 4, 2010)

Uzumaki - 8/10 creepy but not as scary as everybody said. I guess it's because I don't scare easily and reading all of those "oh so scary" comments made me think it will be scary xD.
Still the art was powerful, detailed and unique. 
The story was a bit confusing but the character were likeable. Especially towards the end when things got really confusing. 
I think there needed to be more explaining and not just mysteries.


----------



## Trent (Aug 5, 2010)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist
> 
> Superb/10



Yeah, I've read this one too this year and it is definitely going in my Top 5. 

I've also just finished Shin Angyo Onshi and man, that was bloody brilliant!  (and literally bloody too! )

In a certain way it made me think of Berserk but I prefered it to it (the vibe, and yes, even the art) (Berserk still is good though). 

I liked the use of Korean legends as arc plots (even thought I had never heard of them, the pages at the end of the arcs explaining the inspiration was a nice touch) with only hints of the meta arc in them, keeping a lot of mystery on the main character and his past.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 5, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist. It was great and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 6, 2010)

Sanctuary

First political-crime manga I've read, but I'm sure it's up there with the best in it's genre. It had basically everything this kind of story needs. Characters like Hoyo, Asami, Isaoka and Mr.Tokai made it worth reading.
Also the art was splendid.

9/10


----------



## gohan10 (Aug 6, 2010)

The last I've complete was Katsu By Mitsuru Adachi. If you liked cross game/touch, then I highly recommend it.


----------



## Bilaal (Aug 6, 2010)

Katsu is fucking awesome


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 6, 2010)

*Dinosaur King - 8/10.*
*Eureka Seven - 8/10.*
*Fairy Megane - 8/10.*
*Girls Bravo - 8/10.*
*Rosario + Vampire - 8/10.*
*Trigun: Badlands Rumble - 8/10.*
*Trigun: Rising - 8/10.*


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 15, 2010)

*Full Metal Panic! - 8/10.*


----------



## Shizune (Aug 15, 2010)

One Piece.

Wonderful manga. Best currently running Shounen (in my opinion). It begins as a 5/10 and progresses to a 9/10.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 15, 2010)

Last manga I finished eh?

Well was FMA (best manga ever indeed)


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 15, 2010)

Alkonis said:


> One Piece.
> 
> Wonderful manga. Best currently running Shounen (in my opinion). It begins as a 5/10 and progresses to a 9/10.



One Piece is still ongoing, so that doesn't count, sorry but it has to be a manga that is "over and done with" in Japan.

Example: DBZ, FMA, Hellsing, etc.


----------



## Potato (Aug 16, 2010)

*Yu Yu Hakusho*

10/10 (I'm a little biased because this literally was the most memorable part of my childhood, I started watching/obsessing with it in 2002 when I was like 7, and I completed it in 2010, when I am now a teenager. It's terribly nostalgic.)

Although, it really is a 7-8/10, the last arc of the manga was terribly rushed, unfortunately.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 16, 2010)

*G Senjou Heaven's Door * - 3 volumes
8.5/10. Very good manga about manga artists.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 16, 2010)

Last one I finished was FMA

10/10

One of my favorite mangas I have ever read, with endearing characters and a plot that had me surprised more then once.


----------



## Sen (Aug 18, 2010)

*Goth *by Kenji Ooiwa (Art), Otsu-Ichi (Story), and Hiro Kiyohara (Art)

I'd probably say 8/10.  It is a collection of dark/disturbing tales, which vaguely center or involve two main characters.  The art is seriously very beautiful and detailed, which can be very horrifying with some of the gore scenes, including a dead body which has very detailed shots of some of the anatomy.  But there isn't that much gore overall, and the tales themselves are rather interesting.  Out of the stories, my favorite would probably be the last one with the main girl and her twin sister, kind of tragic but interesting too.  It's also a rather short manga, 5 chapters with about 40 pages each, and it goes fast once you are actually reading I think.  I'd recommend it to anyone who doesn't mind some gore and a bit of nudity and wants to read a horror tale.  Also, some samples of the art since it was my favorite part~


----------



## TadloS (Aug 18, 2010)

_20th Century Boys_ *10/10* and sequel _21st Century Boys_ *9/10*

Simply to say, brilliant manga. Loved characters, plot and art. Probably my favorite manga.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 27, 2010)

Lone Wolf and Cub


Outstanding piece of fiction. From the art through the presentation of Edo period Japan, the poetry, the violence and the characters to the story. Probably my favorite parts about the series were Daigoro and his father-son bond with Itto.
There wasn't a chapter I didn't enjoy even though it moves slowly and episodic. Full of so many emotional moments.


10/10


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 23, 2010)

////////////////


----------



## Leraine (Sep 24, 2010)

*The Heart of Thomas (トーマの心臓 Tōma no shinzō) 3 Volumes: 7/10*

The genre is shounen-ai and the year is 1974. My first time venturing into the shounen-ai scene and it was a really good ride.
I myself have always been the type to be a little appaled by 70's art, but after watching _Terra e_, and picking up the original manga, I kind of started to get a little soft spot for the flamboyant tenderness.

This manga really is lovely. Set in a boys dorm in 1920's Germany, young Thomas kills himself over his love for Juli, one of his classmates. A while later a new boy called Eric enrolls and he is the spitting image of Thomas. Of course this causes a huge commotion and suppressed emotions all start to surface.

The story of these boys and another main figure is being told marvelously throughout these 3 volumes. There are a few kisses and some physical contact, but the main focus was not on having their physical desires satisfied, but to communicate their love and be understood, acknowledged. 
Poor Thomas killed himself, because of Juli's repellent behaviour towards him, but he also did it out of love. In the course of the story Juli comes to accept his own feelings and what drove Thomas to jump off the walkwaybridge.

Now, the art is something else. Very gentle, airy and at times greatly detailed and I don't think this story would have worked with a more modern style. This very flamboyant tenderness was needed to depict the boys souls.


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2010)

Last manga i finished was FMA 10/10


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 24, 2010)

The Legend of the Strongest Man, Kurosawa
*9.5/10*

Great manga and epic ending. My favorite manga by FUKUMOTO Nobuyuki (Kaiji, Akagi, Gamble Emperor Zero).


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Sep 25, 2010)

Shugo Chara
9/10

It was really good, though at times I felt like it was aimed at 5 year olds, and the plot was a little slow once in a while, but other than that, great characters, and cute series.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 9, 2010)

Ode to Kirihito


My first time reading a work by Tezuka. Found it to be really engrossing, with having sometimes moving moments , while other times....how to put it...some bizarre, disturbing and shocking moments (fortunately these weren't put in there just for the sake of pretending to be mature). 
Definitely notable to me was the portrayal of characters like Urabe or the ones Osanai encounters on his journey like Mahn and Reika, and the situations Osanai is put in.
The panelings and overall imagery felt refreshing and inventive.

9/10

Looking forward to read more works by him.


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Oct 10, 2010)

Ichihgo 100% by Mizuki Kawashita

8/10

The series was awesome, the emotions were very real although one of the main characters annoyed me all the time. Didn't really like the ending but overall the series was a very good romantic high-school manga with very nice character designs.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 16, 2010)

*Touch

7.5/10*

I read _Touch_ at an interesting time -- it just so happens that Kishimoto recently released a one-shot about baseball. I thought the one-shot was mostly bland and uninspired, but what struck me was the amount of people on the discussion thread saying that they weren't particularly interested because they 'didn't like baseball' or 'sports manga'. I found that bemusing, because I've always believed that a good author can make any subject interesting, as they understand that people need an emotional link to the work through the characters, rather than through the sport itself. The sport is just the vehicle to explore those characters. _Touch_ understands this basic concept, and this is why it succeeds. 

When it comes to sports manga, I've seen a lot of people recommending the fiercely popular _Slam Dunk_ and _Eyeshield 21_. I personally believe that _Touch_ is better than both of them. Adachi has a very light, flowing style, and the pacing only occasionally becomes slow during (ironically) the action scenes, which are baseball games. The love triangle set-up is handled delicately and effectively for as long as it lasts, as is the relationship between siblings and friends. A lot of people won't read it because of the 'old' art style, and I'll admit that it took me a while to adjust to it, but once you read a handful of chapters you never even notice it anymore. On the note of visuals, it's important to note how adept Adachi is at creating understated but impacting scenes. Melodrama has almost become a staple of anime/manga, but _Touch_ is one of the few series' that prefer to explore the emotions in a more quiet, subtle manner. Characters do not necessarily express their feelings through dialogue or even facial expressions, elevating the material beyond the normal, overly simplistic Shounen style. 

I normally tend to like quite sombre, emotionally heavy work, and _Touch_ only really enters this area once. (It does so in a very memorable and impacting way, though.) It's no coincidence that this single moment was my favourite part of the series, but aside from that, the series is mostly quite light and playful, with a few serious moments scattered around. I found myself hoping for more heavy moments, but in the end, this is just a personal taste of mine, and doesn't suit the tone of the series as a whole. The heroine is also just a little too perfect (one of the prettiest girls, a good cook, a top performer in her extracurricular physical field, great grades, most of the guys have a crush on her, etc) but I can forgive it due to the 'chemistry' between her and the protagonist, as well as her personality showing flashes of being interesting here and there.

As the series neared the end, the baseball sequences grew with it, bringing the material closer to traditional Shounen territory (rival figures, extended action scenes, the protagonist being the wildcard/game-changer) but it thankfully never completely overwhelms the charm and warmth of the series. The ending also worked well. In conclusion, I would call this series a strange beast -- for the most part it's quite lighthearted and casually warming, with exception of one very well-timed and executed moment of serious drama, which comes like the perfect swing from an experienced Batter, and has repercussions all the way through the series until the end. I felt as if the beginning/set-up was actually better than the latter part of the series, but there was never any drastic drop in quality. Adachi has a very light 'touch' (I had to slip that word in somewhere) that works really well for the material, and as I mentioned earlier, it's particularly notable in how he can create very quiet, seemingly unimportant panels where emotion is gently simmering under the surface, or thoughts are in turmoil. Well worth a read. ​


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 16, 2010)

Veritas, Part 1.
7/10.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 16, 2010)

Legend of the Strongest Man Kurosawa 

9/10


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 16, 2010)

AKIRA


I guess it was about time I read this. Just like with _Ghost in the Shell_ I already saw the anime version before, and just like with the aforementioned I've found the manga to be greatly better than the anime (not saying it's bad,...nay!).
One of the things that stood out to me the most was how action packed this was (just like with the anime). Was a bit of surprise since whenever I heard of this, people were always saying how mindfuck the plot is, and while it certainly was compelling to keep me reading, the action was just as good. 
Like for example the latter half of volume 3, which is basically different parties having parallel battles in a "edge of the seat" way only to culminate in an event that makes stuff like Pain's destruction of Konoha look like a grain of sand in a sandstorm in comparison ().
Great art, mostly the scenery and design of Neo-Tokyo (both intact and demolished, but mostly the latter).
Definitely worth the read.

10/10


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 4, 2010)

Trace, Part 1.
9/10.

Great web-manhwa.


----------



## Epik High (Dec 6, 2010)

*Metro Survive*, _8/10_.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 7, 2010)

*Psyren* 7.5/10

A manga with a great start and an original story with a lot of potential, very infrequent for a shounen.

Its prosecution was nice till the end but it would have been better with no pressure for the ratings and a better in-depth elaboration of the characters.

Sometimes it was rushed and approximate, it's a pity that the mangaka couldn't work with more serenity.. but it's a good thing that he remained loyal to his idea of manga instead of making changes or rely upon the fanservice in order to gain more popularity (like other mangakas are doing).


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2010)

*Zatch Bell* (10/10) & *Flame of Recca* (9.5/10)

Both are automatic top 10 shonen for me, with Zatch maybe being top 5 (gonna have to think on it a while).

I loved everything about Zatch, the designs, the premise, the characters (I could go on forever just talking about them).  But I just plain loved the finale, it was one of the most satisfying conclusions I've read in a Manga.

Flame of Recca was also a blast, love how it just took a lot of cliches and tropes and just pulled them off so well in a way so few do.  Loved the art, the characters and just the whole story of Recca.  Ending was also really sweet and enjoyable.

Everyone should read both if they haven't already


----------



## BrokenBonds (Dec 7, 2010)

Just finished rereading Fullmetal Alchemist again...
10/10, no doubt in my mind. Epic manga is epic.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hmm. Let see

*Monsters * the best manga ever made. 10/10

*20th & 21th Century Boys* this is another master piece from Urasawa Naoki's  10/10

*Psyren* ended too soon... 8.8/10

*Samurai Deeper Kyo* Kamijyo, Akimine best work imo. 9.5/10

*Bloody Monday* Reading the sequel. XD 8.9/10
*
Ghost Sweeper Mikami* one word. Classic. 8.7/10

*Tsubasa RESERVoir CHRoNiCLE* even tho I hated the ending. 9.3/10


----------



## Robin (Dec 13, 2010)

Psyren 8/10 was really fun, awesome characters. I'll miss it.

20th Century Boys, 9.8/10 heard a lot about it, and it was all true what others said about it. You gotta have at least 3 completely free days dedicated for this read. I made a mistake and started reading in the evening, read it through the next morning. There's no moment where you can just take a break from it like in mainstream shounen.


----------



## Gary (Dec 13, 2010)

Hikaru no go 
9/10

I'm glad the art worked improved. I think that might have helped a bit. But it was more character driven which is why I kept reading. Quite a good read.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 17, 2010)

_Ping Pong_ and _Hanaotoko_

both by Taiyo Matsumoto. I recommend reading his works to anyone. They're worth it.

For the two titles above. Hard to say which one I liked the most since in Hanaotoko I really enjoyed Shigeo's and Hanada's bond and Matsumoto's art was really "random" in this one. 
With Ping Pong the topic of well...ping pong was enough to really pique my interest and it didn't disappoint. Some bonds like the two student-teacher relationships played out well and matches were cool (though not that fleshed out like in Slam Dunk for ex., but still cool).


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 17, 2010)

Pluto 10/10
Was a excelent manga, personaly is my faivorite manga from Urasawa, it mantains the tension throught the whole manga and the plot is very complex and the characters are very deep.

Bokurano 10/10
A very gruesome manga with an extremly dark plot, it gives very defined personalities and a excelent characterisation to all the characters, it also has very good and unpredictable plot twists, and shows what really happen when you give an extremly powerful robot to some childrens that have to bear the weight of the earth over their shoulders,.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 17, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> _Ping Pong_ and _Hanaotoko_
> 
> both by Taiyo Matsumoto. I recommend reading his works to anyone. They're worth it.
> 
> ...



what's really cool with these two is how they show off matsumoto's artistic style.  his artwork is very unique and easy to point out, but goes through two pretty distinct phases: a very whacky surreal one (ie hanaotoko and tekkon) and a more gritty and realistic one with a a little of the abstract left over (ie ping pong and gogo monster).  both are unmistakably him, but very different.  it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 17, 2010)

Gantz. This manga is fucking amazing.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 18, 2010)

Slam Dunk. Satisfying Ending.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 18, 2010)

p-lou said:


> what's really cool with these two is how they show off matsumoto's artistic style.  his artwork is very unique and easy to point out, but goes through two pretty distinct phases: a very whacky surreal one (ie hanaotoko and tekkon) and a more gritty and realistic one with a a little of the abstract left over (ie ping pong and gogo monster).  both are unmistakably him, but very different.  it's a lot of fun.



Indeed, it was a nice contrast between those two.

Just like with the following, only the contrast happened in 1 volume:

_Brothers of Japan_

Started out with the gritty artstyle in the first couple of chapters then changed into the surreal style. As for the volume itself. It was rather bizarre.
Started out dark and depressing in the first 3 chaps, then there some distrubing moments like the gorilla and the girl romance and some weird stuff like the chapter this series was named.

Other title I've finished today:

_ZERO_

Normally not that fond of watching fighting sports, but I do enjoy watching or reading stuff dealing partially or fully with this topic.
As the series went on I gradually started to like Goshima and Toravis more and more. In the end their fight pulled me in fully. The bond between student-teacher was  nicely done again like in _Ping Pong_, difference is, in the latter it was building up slowly while in this series it was already established and some tiny flashbacks helped us understand how it went.
Nice ending.
Also those panels with Goshima and Toravis going mad were awesome.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 23, 2010)

_Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou_


Cute manga. Despite the post-apocaliyptic setting its positive approach about enjoying the things of everyday life and the nostalgia that comes with the passing of these things is what it makes this series engaging. 
The characters and their interactions were charming. The fact that Alpha doesn't age but all her friends (outside of her fellow robots) and the world do did make this a bittersweet experience once I got reminded of those. 
I really liked the chapters that mostly had inner monologues and the ones with barely any dialogues at all, mostly dealing with some daily tasks.

The art feels very calm and peaceful.


*Spoiler*: _some various pages I liked_ 







*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 15, 2011)

*Planetes*

When I first started reading this, I wasn't too impressed. I stopped after around four chapters, I believe. I dabbled in the anime adaptation, but I ended up dropping that after a few episodes too. It was only after months that I finally decided to try reading a few more pages of the manga, on a whim more than anything. I found that I had stopped at the point where things were just about to become interesting -- from chapter five onwards, the series really picks up steam, and I found myself genuinely enjoying it. The last handful of chapters are particularly superb, and they reached a level of quality that holds up to the best that manga has to offer, in my opinion. 

Yukimura has a great touch for quiet, meaningful moments, and the manga really feels like an emotional journey for two characters in particular -- Hachimaki and Fee. Fee is probably one of the best female characters I've encountered in manga, in that she isn't there to be a 'love interest' for the protagonist, a cheerleader on the sidelines, etc. She's a character in her own right, and (towards the end of the manga) she is just as impacting and interesting as Hachimaki. The series uses space travel as a vehicle for exploring human relationships, in regard to the relationship we have with ourselves as well as the ones we have with others. It's disappointingly short, but it's probably the type of series that functions best in a compact structure, anyway. 

Yukimura's _Vinland Saga_ is one of my favourite series', and now that I've finished reading his _Planetes_, I can confidently state that he's actually produced two very different but equally great works in the medium. Recommended for people looking for mature, thoughtful manga with a heart.​


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2011)

Full Metal Alchemist, it was a long time ago.
Nice ending, and I enjoyed the manga overall.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 16, 2011)

_Touch_

Lovely stuff. The basic idea isn't anything groundbreaking, but through the characters it turns out to be something ...more. More than I would normally expect a story like this to turn out (I also experienced this with Slam Dunk). It's charming, funny and emotional. 
Art-wise I would say it's far from being the best, but it's cute. I got used to it pretty fast.

I was lucky that I checked out baseball on wiki and got some infos on the rules and gameplay, because unlike Inoue in SD Adachi doesn't give us "extra lessons". So if someone isn't familiar with baseball it won't be clear what's happening and why during the games. But it's the characters, their motivations, dreams and their relationship to each other what's important anyway.


----------



## Epik High (Jan 16, 2011)

*Because Goodbyes Are Coming Soon*, by _Yukimura Makoto_.

A soldier's tale, a very saddening and effectual depiction as well, you can see the struggles and the sins the main character has committed has finally hit him in his last days as he's reminiscing about his past - also, the endless question that many wondered during that era, comes into discussion.

He whom had no choice but to kill, always wondered, _why_?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 29, 2011)

_Solanin_

Just looking at the summary this doesn't seem as anything special, but once reading it through it can feel real; that's how I felt while I was reading it.
Art-wise it didn't impress me as much as Nijigahara Holograph though. Some of the contents in the panels felt out of place. 

_Witches_

Interesting theme with good stories, but what really impressed me was Igarashi's talent to put his ideas on paper.


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









Good stuff


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 1, 2011)

*Town of Evening Calm, Country of Cherry Blossoms*
​
I decided to check this out due to the recommendation posts αshɘs and p-lou made in the one-shot thread recently. I'd actually heard it mentioned before in this section, but today I finally decided to give it a look. At first I wasn't sure about it, but it really won me over. There are lovely moments of beautiful scenery juxtaposed with the horrifying effects of warfare -- you get the sense that even in the happiest moments, the characters are still utterly unable to escape the memories of the atomic bombing of Hiroshima. It actually made me remember my old high school days when I first learned about this incident in History class -- I normally can't recall my classes at all, as I spent them hardly doing any work and just zoning out. I _do_ remember the class I had on the bombing of Hiroshima, though -- not specific details, but just the sense that the sheer tragedy of what those people went through had an impact on even my obnoxious, self-absorbed teenage mind. I particularly remember the descriptions of how the survivors had to deal with the effects of the bomb on their bodies long after the actual impact. 

Aside from my fuzzy memory of that day in class, years ago, I hadn't really given the incident much thought at all. Kōno has a nice, delicate touch in terms of both artwork and narrative style. The work is touching without being cloying, with an aim for power through simplicity. I got a little confused at points when the focus switched to the memories of another character, but overall I really enjoy the way the work is knitted together through the perspective of a single family and the way in which the repercussions of the bomb are still felt with the descendants of the survivors. I was so taken with the Manga that I tried to find a real copy to buy in the bookstore today, to support the author and also to see the work as it was originally intended. Unfortunately they didn't have it in stock. (I definitely remember seeing it in another store before, though, so it's definitely not impossible to find.) Anyway, this is highly recommended.


----------



## p-lou (Feb 1, 2011)

i hope that maybe, one day, my obnoxiousness will pay off and everyone will read town of evening calm, country of cherry blossoms.  here's another success.  i hope it continues. (:



Dream Brother said:


> I was so taken with the Manga that I tried to find a real copy to buy in the bookstore today, to support the author and also to see the work as it was originally intended. Unfortunately they didn't have it in stock. (I definitely remember seeing it in another store before, though, so it's definitely not impossible to find.) Anyway, this is highly recommended.



last gasp (publisher) released a new hardcover edition about a year ago (which i own and yes it's nice).  i can't say for certain on bookstores or comic stores, but amazon and online retailers typically have it in stock for about $10 us.  there's a (older) paperback version as well, but i don't know if it's as readily available.  even if it is the price difference probably isn't very much.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 4, 2011)

Angel densestsu

Great comedy manga. Even though it only has 84 chapter it was a great read and one of the funniest manga I've read. Good cast too.

Funny from the first page of the first chapter to the last one.

7/10.​


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Pluto 10/10
> Was a excelent manga, personaly is my faivorite manga from Urasawa, it mantains the tension throught the whole manga and the plot is very complex and the characters are very deep.
> 
> *Bokurano 10/10
> A very gruesome manga with an extremly dark plot, it gives very defined personalities and a excelent characterisation to all the characters, it also has very good and unpredictable plot twists, and shows what really happen when you give an extremly powerful robot to some childrens that have to bear the weight of the earth over their shoulders,.*



Just decided to read this on a whim, man, gruesome is the right word...


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 13, 2011)

_Takemitsu Zamurai_


Extremely well written samurai manga. It's different though compared to the well known series. It has the perfect blend with being lighthearted and serious, and being poetic and raw. All this in a slice of life approach. 
Picked this up since it was associated with Taiyo Matsumoto. I didn't know it at first that he's "only" the artist and Issei Eifuku is the author, but this didn't disappoint. Eifuku did a splendid job with the story telling and characterization while the art by Matsumoto is simply amazing (of course probably not for everyone). So different compared to his other works, but it's unmistakably him.


Now if only No. 5 would be completely scanned.


----------

